

Apple settles iPad trademark dispute in China for $60M - mproud
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57464626-37/apple-settles-ipad-trademark-dispute-in-china-for-$60m/

======
mproud
NYT also has a story:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/02/business/global/apple-
sett...](http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/02/business/global/apple-settles-an-
ipad-trademark-dispute-in-china.html)

